# Maven vs. Ivy



## deamon (19. Feb 2009)

Hallo,

so langsam bin ich es leid, JAR-Abhängigkeiten von Hand aufzulösen und will deshalb Maven oder Ivy für diesen Zweck verwenden. Welches von beiden findet ihr aus welchem Grund besser?


----------



## kama (19. Feb 2009)

Hi,

Maven 2 ganz klar...weil Ant mit der Zeit ein wenig lästig wird...man schreibt immer wieder den selben kram (Comilieren, Test-Compile, Unit Test, Reports etc.) bzw. irgendwan kopiert man ....und das ist gefährlich...

Weil Maven noch einen definierten Process und Struktur mit bringt...und viele PlugIns direkt das liefern was man braucht...Damit sind dann dinge wie Integrations-Test möglich, an denen ich bei Ant gescheitert bin...(Tomcat Download, WAR-Deployen, Tests fahren mit Reportiing etc.).

Unit Tests + Reports etc.
Web-Site zum Projekt mit ChangeListen etc.  (wie hier). 
Definierter Release Zyklus etc. (Maven Buch)
usw. usw.

Weiterhin habe ich beobachtet, dass wenn man noch einen Repository Manager einsetzt die Build schneller als mit Ant werden....

Klar, dass man sich mit dem Teil beschäftigen muss ....das kommt nicht von alleine..

Aber ich bin sehr froh, dass ich den Umstieg nach Maven 2 gemacht habe....

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------

